# [SOLVED] ***is_string_not_defined***



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,

I've been having problems with my Phillips networking/wireless internet kit :sigh: 

So I tried to uninstall the wireless USB adapter from the computer and the Installshield Wizard window came up, It said all of the normall stuff like "do you want to completely remove this program" so i pressed ok. It got half way and said:

***IS_STRING_NOT_DEFINED******IS_STRING_NOT_DEFINED***

so i pressed ok and it carried on and said:

Error: - 1603 Fatal during instillation 
Consult Windows Installer Help (msi.chm) or MSND for more help.

:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:

I have spent about 5 hours searching the internet for a solution but I have found nothing. This forum is my last hope, if not i will have to completely reset my computer to factory settings :upset: :laugh:.

I found out that "***IS_STRING_NOT_DEFINED***" is to do with Installshield but that is all I can find. I have tried renaming the Installshield folder (C: Program Files/Common Files/Installshield), removing the Run Time folder and I used the System Restore tool but none of those have resolved this problem.

I read that this happens on alot of games and programs, i would not mind if it happened to a game or program, but as it is my internet i am annoyed! :laugh: 

I would highly appreciate any help given

Highest regards,

Joe


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ***is_string_not_defined****

Hi, go to this site and download the windows uninstaller utility, find the program you want removed, highlight it and remove ... do not worry about the warnings this is just MS covering their corporate *** make sure you highlight only what you want to be rid of.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ***is_string_not_defined****

Mate you are a genius !
Ive spent about 2 weeks trying to solve this and now youve fixed it !
Thanks alot !


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ***is_string_not_defined****

Hi, it's a pleasure Joe thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: ***is_string_not_defined****

Yeah thanks !
Only problem now is that everytime i shut down my computer, when i load it back up, it says network disable and wont let me connect to the internet!
I might just get a real internet make of router instead of Philips becuase since i have had it everything has gone wrong :L 
thanks


----------

